# Whisper Creek Bow for sale



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I have a Whisper Creek Quantum Bow for sale, It is set at 70 lbs and 28 inch draw, it comes with a Bodoodle Game dropper rest, Vital 5 pin sight, A new H&M bowstring still in the package and an extra 80% letoff cam.This bow is in good shape and is super quiet. Price is $275.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

thats a good buy... good luck with the sale.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very very good buy!!


----------



## eelslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

I am relatively new to bowhunting and I would love to have a bow but the prices of those new ones is a little toosteep. But I was wondering howthis bow stands in comparison to something like a bowtech or pse?


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

nice bow wish i would have waited a few more weeks.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

> *eelslinger (11/17/2008)*I am relatively new to bowhunting and I would love to have a bow but the prices of those new ones is a little toosteep. But I was wondering howthis bow stands in comparison to something like a bowtech or pse?


I dont think you would be disappointed.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

:usaflag Still Available


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Pm answered


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Lower price $250.00:usaflag


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

Bump for a nice buy. I can't believe you haven't sold it yet. I tried one of them at Mike's a while back, and even though they're super short, I was amazed at how easy and how smooth they are to shoot.

Maybe someone will get it for Christmas.


----------



## WCAStealthLX (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this bow still for sale and what is the asking price and what year was the bow manufacture or bought.

Thanks Sean


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Sorry it is sold


----------

